# τριώροφο ή τριόροφο;



## GeorgeA (Jul 19, 2012)

Γεια σας,

Διόροφο ή διώροφο 
τριόροφο ή τριώροφο
τετραόροφο ή τετραώροφο 
πενταόροφο ή πενταώροφο

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
όροφος ο [órofos] Ο19 : 1. το σύνολο των δωματίων ενός σπιτιού, των διαμερισμάτων μιας πολυκατοικίας ή γενικά των χώρων μιας οικοδομής που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο οριζόντιο επίπεδο, στο ίδιο ύψος από το έδαφος• πάτωμα: Σπίτι με έναν όροφο, μονώροφο. Ο πρώτος ~ βρίσκεται πάνω από το ισόγειο. Οικοδομή δύο / τριών / πολλών ορόφων, διώροφη, τριώροφη, πολυώροφη. Ο κάθε ~ έχει ένα / δύο / τρία διαμερίσματα. Kατοικεί στον τελευταίο όροφο, σε διαμέρισμα του τελευταίου ορόφου. Iδιοκτησία κατ΄ όροφον, η οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία. 2. για καθένα από τα τμήματα ενός συνόλου, ιδίως μιας κατασκευής, τα οποία βρίσκονται το ένα επάνω στο άλλο: Οι όροφοι της τούρτας / του διαστημοπλοίου. 
[λόγ. < αρχ. ὄροφος `στέγη΄ κατά τη σημ. του β' συνθ. στα τριώροφος, τετραώροφος] 

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης συμφωνεί.

Στον Γούγλη βρίσκω μια διχασμένη κατάσταση.
Ο Mr. Spell-checker του κομπιούτορά μου, μού δίνει λάθος αυτά που τα λεξικά δίνουν σωστά. 

Σε ένα search στη lexilogia βρήκα κι εκεί 3 τριώροφος και 3 τριόροφος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2012)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?208-%CE%9F-%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%B9%CF%8E%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%92%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%BD%CE%AC%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B5%CE%BB


----------



## GeorgeA (Jul 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ.

Κατάλαβα.

Αν θες να πηγαίνεις με το νόμο, τριΩροφο.

Αν είσαι "αγανακτισμένος" τριΟροφο.

Μάλλον αυτός που έκανε το Spellchecker των Windows ήταν στους δεύτερους.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 12, 2022)

Άλλο ερώτημα, για να μην πάει χαμένο και το νήμα: το τριώροφο κτίριο πόσα πατώματα έχει πάνω από το έδαφος; Διαφώνησα με φίλη που επιμένει ότι έχει τρεις ορόφους χώρια απ' το ισόγειο, ενώ εγώ πιστεύω ότι αποτελείται από ισόγειο και δύο ορόφους.

Κοιτάζοντας φωτογραφίες στο διαδίκτυο προσέχει κανείς κάτι παράξενο: τα μονώροφα μοιάζουν όλοι να πιστεύουν ότι αποτελούνται μόνο από ισόγειο, ως διώροφα περιγράφουν οι περισσότεροι τα κτίρια με ισόγειο και όροφο, και από τα τριώροφα και πάνω ξαφνικά αφαιρούν πολλοί το ισόγειο (ειδικά αν είναι πιλοτή και επομένως «κενός» χώρος) και μετράνε μπαλκόνια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2022)

Όπως επισημαίνουν όλα τα λεξικά που κοίταξα, ο όροφος είναι «κάθε οριζόντιο επίπεδο κτιρίου το οποίο ορίζεται από το δάπεδο και την οροφή· *συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για τα επίπεδα πάνω από το ισόγειο*».

Βλέπουμε τις περιγραφές που θέλουν να είναι σαφείς:
πολυκατοικία αποτελούμενη από υπόγειο, ισόγειο και (5) πέντε ορόφους
κάθε κτίριο αποτελείται από ισόγειο και πέντε υπέργειους ορόφους.

Αυτή είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση για όποιον δεν θέλει να μπερδευτεί στη συζήτηση «πόσοι όροφοι είναι ένα τριώροφο»;


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 14, 2022)

nickel said:


> Όπως επισημαίνουν όλα τα λεξικά που κοίταξα, ο όροφος είναι «κάθε οριζόντιο επίπεδο κτιρίου το οποίο ορίζεται από το δάπεδο και την οροφή· *συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για τα επίπεδα πάνω από το ισόγειο*».
> 
> Βλέπουμε τις περιγραφές που θέλουν να είναι σαφείς:
> πολυκατοικία αποτελούμενη από υπόγειο, ισόγειο και (5) πέντε ορόφους
> ...


Οι φίλοι μας από την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού όμως δεν κάνουν τη διάκριση του ισογείου. Για εκείνους το ισόγειο είναι ο 1ος όροφος (έτσι να ρίξω μια μεταμεσονύκτια πετριά). Παράθεση πηγών στο πόδι: Το αναφέρει το Collins COBUILD και η καταχώριση στη Wikipedia για "storey" (ενότητα "Numbering") έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον πινακάκι αντιπαραβάλλοντας τα συστήματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Άλλο ερώτημα, για να μην πάει χαμένο και το νήμα: το τριώροφο κτίριο πόσα πατώματα έχει πάνω από το έδαφος; Διαφώνησα με φίλη που επιμένει ότι έχει τρεις ορόφους χώρια απ' το ισόγειο, ενώ εγώ πιστεύω ότι αποτελείται από ισόγειο και δύο ορόφους.
> 
> Κοιτάζοντας φωτογραφίες στο διαδίκτυο προσέχει κανείς κάτι παράξενο: τα μονώροφα μοιάζουν όλοι να πιστεύουν ότι αποτελούνται μόνο από ισόγειο, ως διώροφα περιγράφουν οι περισσότεροι τα κτίρια με ισόγειο και όροφο, και από τα τριώροφα και πάνω ξαφνικά αφαιρούν πολλοί το ισόγειο (ειδικά αν είναι πιλοτή και επομένως «κενός» χώρος) και μετράνε μπαλκόνια.


Στις ΗΠΑ ζεις;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 18, 2022)

SBE said:


> Στις ΗΠΑ ζεις;


Εντάξει, δεν ήταν τόσο άμεση η επιρροή. 

Η συζήτηση έλαβε χώρα στην Ελλάδα μεταξύ ανθρώπων που μεγάλωσαν εδώ (αν και αναφέρθηκε κάποια στιγμή και το αμερικανικό παράδειγμα). Νομίζω ότι περισσότερο μπερδεύει τον κόσμο η ασυνέπεια του να φτάνει ένα κτίριο μέχρι τον πέμπτο όροφο και να θεωρείται εξαώροφο... Περίπου όπως μια αύξηση 500% σημαίνει εξαπλασιασμό.


----------

